

It’s time to change my mind about ads pause the AdBlocker and see what will happen - diegoloop
http://codingstyleguide.com/article/4/its-time-to-change-my-mind-about-ads-pause-the-adblocker-and-see-what-will-happe

======
ArtDev
hey, there is nothing wrong with text ads..

~~~
diegoloop
I'm not used to having ads, thats the problem. But let's see how it will work

------
Nadya
_> I’m feeling really sorry with the for the codingstyleguide community for
putting Ads on this project but it seems to be the only way to keep it
affordable. I hope you can understand._

Have you tried asking for donations? If people value your site enough, users
are usually willing to lend a hand. I've seen plenty of donation-driven sites
and they often meet their targets, if the content the site produces is
valuable enough. Especially for smaller or community-driven sites. I'm not
sure if you have enough loyal users to make this a feasible option though.

With your current numbers you're looking to make maybe $10/month from
advertisements? If that. While that is certainly a good chunk of that $80/mo,
the size of your site might be better suited for a free host [0] than AWS.

ps: Getting rid of the height from .info-banner seems to fix this issue ;
tested in FF and Chrome:
[http://i.imgur.com/yrFtN7P.png](http://i.imgur.com/yrFtN7P.png)

[0] I've yet to find a free host that beats
[http://www.heliohost.org/home/](http://www.heliohost.org/home/)

~~~
diegoloop
I'm gonna look into that! Thanks a lot!

